# Problem install screen from ports



## jwhitehorn (Dec 18, 2021)

I just did a fresh install of FreeBSD 13.0 on my Power Mac G4, and the first thing I'm trying to do is install screen.

I kick it off with


```
$ cd /usr/ports/sysutils/screen
$ make install
```

This runs for a while until it gets to perl, and that eventually fails telling me that I need to include MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE. (sorry, I don't have the full message).

So, I repeat the install with:

`env MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes make install`

That runs for a while, but eventually perl fails with:


```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/ports/lang/perl5.32/work/perl-5.32.1 ./miniperl -Ilib make_ext.pl cpan/Params-Check/pm_to_blib  MAKE="/usr/bin/make" LIBPERL_A=libperl.so.5.32.1
Running pm_to_blib for cpan/Params-Check directly
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/ports/lang/perl5.32/work/perl-5.32.1 ./miniperl -Ilib make_ext.pl cpan/Perl-OSType/pm_to_blib  MAKE="/usr/bin/make" LIBPERL_A=libperl.so.5.32.1
Running pm_to_blib for cpan/Perl-OSType directly
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/ports/lang/perl5.32/work/perl-5.32.1 ./miniperl -Ilib make_ext.pl cpan/PerlIO-via-QuotedPrint/pm_to_blib  MAKE="/usr/bin/make" LIBPERL_A=libperl.so.5.32.1
Running pm_to_blib for cpan/PerlIO-via-QuotedPrint directly
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/ports/lang/perl5.32/work/perl-5.32.1 ./miniperl -Ilib make_ext.pl cpan/Pod-Checker/pm_to_blib  MAKE="/usr/bin/make" LIBPERL_A=libperl.so.5.32.1
cp podchecker blib/script/podchecker
cp: blib/script/podchecker: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[10]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.32/work/perl-5.32.1/cpan/Pod-Checker
cp podchecker blib/script/podchecker
cp: blib/script/podchecker: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[10]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.32/work/perl-5.32.1/cpan/Pod-Checker
Unsuccessful make(cpan/Pod-Checker): code=256 at make_ext.pl line 588.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.32/work/perl-5.32.1
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.32
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.32
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/screen
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/screen
```

I've tried re-running it once, but it fails again in the exact spot with the exact error. I'm not really sure what my next steps are here.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 18, 2021)

lang/perl5.32 builds fine on my system.

I assume you have updated the ports tree. Have you changed any configuration options of the screen port or it's dependencies?

If not, change into /usr/ports/lang/perl5.32, execute make clean, try make again.

If the error persists fetch/clone a fresh ports tree, copy old-ports/distfiles to new ports/distfiles.


----------



## jwhitehorn (Dec 18, 2021)

I did not update the ports tree. Literally a fresh install of the 13.0 DVD and straight to installing software. No configuration changes, nothing.

I'll try updating ports, make clean, and see if that yields any different results.

Thanks!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 18, 2021)

I have the following in make.conf and perl and screen compile fine.
Maybe uninstall perl and all p5 modules.

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=perl5=5.32
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=perl=5.32
```


----------



## jwhitehorn (Dec 19, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> lang/perl5.32 builds fine on my system.
> 
> I assume you have updated the ports tree. Have you changed any configuration options of the screen port or it's dependencies?
> 
> ...



Ok, that worked.

I find it odd that the ports installed from a fresh install didn't - somewhat unexpected if I say so. But, either way, fetching fresh ports and cleaning the past install seems to have resolved it.

I've now got screen successfully installed and I'm off to install other things.

Thanks for all the help!


----------

